
The entire CVE-2015-2419 IE bug debacle (2015) - yuhong
https://twitter.com/yuhong2/status/620144615098744832
======
yuhong
Original Stack Overflow post:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28114732/internet-
explore...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28114732/internet-
explorer-11-crashes-when-angulars-http-post-is-used-with-large-complex) Blog
post: [http://www.h0wl.pl/2015/06/browsing-stackoverflowcom-
for.htm...](http://www.h0wl.pl/2015/06/browsing-stackoverflowcom-for.html) An
exploit kit adding support for this exploit in a month:
[https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2015/08/cve-201...](https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2015/08/cve-2015-2419_inte.html)

